# JFrame Rahmen Verstecken



## freepal (4. Mrz 2007)

hallo Java Coder,

wie kann man Rahmen eines Frames  verstecken ??

also wie kann ich ein framewindow ohne den Rahmen haben (Title Border). 

hier ist ein allgemeiner Code für ein JFrame :





```
import java.awt.*; 
 import javax.swing.*; 

 class TestFrame extends JFrame 
 { 
 	
 	private JPanel contentPane; 
 	
  
 	public TestFrame() 
 	{ 
 		super(); 
 		initializeComponent(); 
 		
 		this.setVisible(true); 
 	} 
  
 	
 	private void initializeComponent() 
 	{ 
 		contentPane = (JPanel)this.getContentPane(); 
  
 		
 		contentPane.setLayout(null); 
 		contentPane.setBackground(new Color(10, 99, 115)); 
 		
 		
 		this.setTitle("Das gemeinte Rahmen !!!!!"); 
 		this.setLocation(new Point(138, 110)); 
 		this.setSize(new Dimension(275, 231)); 
 		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE); 
 		this.setResizable(false); 
 	} 
  

 	public static void main(String[] args) 
 	{ 
 		JFrame.setDefaultLookAndFeelDecorated(true); 
 		JDialog.setDefaultLookAndFeelDecorated(true); 
 		try 
 		{ 
 			UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel"); 
 		} 
 		catch (Exception ex) 
 		{ 
 			System.out.println("Failed loading L&F: "); 
 			System.out.println(ex); 
 		} 
 		new TestFrame(); 
 	} 

  
  
 }
```















Danke in Voraus !!


----------



## André Uhres (4. Mrz 2007)

setUndecorated(true);


----------



## freepal (4. Mrz 2007)

Danke andre' für deine schnelle Antwort.

wie kann ich jetzt aber den frame mit dem Maus bewegen ? wie könnte ein MouseEventlistener aussehen ?

und noch eine frage : 
ich habe einen internen JPanel in den JFrame eingesetzt mit einem Hintergrüngbild für den gesamten Panel.
ich habe den Panel auf trasparent gesetzt und das Hintergrundbild ist ein GIF, das ein Teil trasparent hat. (also kein Rechteckiges Bild, sondern  Kreisfoermig) ich bekomme aber immer das Bild mit weissen Hintergrund , sollte durchsichtig sein.

irgendeine Idee ??


----------



## André Uhres (4. Mrz 2007)

freepal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke andre' für deine schnelle Antwort.
> 
> wie kann ich jetzt aber den frame mit dem Maus bewegen ? wie könnte ein MouseEventlistener aussehen ?
> 
> ...


Dazu müsstest du den Frame durchsichtig machen, was aber in Java nicht geht (höchstens eine unvollkommene Simulation).
Kurzum: du bleibst am besten beim Frame mit Rahmen  :wink:


----------



## freepal (4. Mrz 2007)

wieso springt der Cursor immer ganz oben links vom Frame (also auf point(0,0) wenn ich das einsetze :


```
topPanel.addMouseMotionListener(new MouseMotionAdapter(){
			public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e) {
				
				s.setLocation(e.getXOnScreen(),e.getYOnScreen());
				
				
			
				}
				});
```

wie kriege ich es hin, dass der Maus auf der  selben Position und zwar genau wo man den Klick macht.
also, beim MouseDragged springt er ganz oben Links und dann kann man die Location des Frames ändern.
das nervt irgendwie.

mit  
	
	
	
	





```
s.setLocation( e.getX(), e.getY() );
```

bekommt man komische Bewegung und alles sieht nur ******** aus  .


irgendne Idee  für ne vernünftige Bewegung des Frames ??


----------



## freepal (4. Mrz 2007)

soooo habe ich es hingekriegt und zwar mit :


```
MouseInputAdapter e = new MouseInputAdapter() {
	            int x;
	            int y;
	            public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
	                x = e.getX();
	                y = e.getY();
	            }
	            public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e) {
	                s.setLocation(s.getX() + e.getX() - x,
	                                  s.getY() + e.getY() - y);
	            }
	        };
		
	        topPanel.addMouseListener(e);
	        topPanel.addMouseMotionListener(e);
```

danke jedenfalls.


----------

